# 02 D4's



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I puled out a 02 D4 tonight and I found that it still has the infamous fireproof wrapper and the flavor has yet to fully come around. 

How much longer will it be before this stick matures?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Sorry to leave this out...it was from May of 02.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

That's weird, I just smoked one from early 02 (can't think of the month now) yesterday and it's was a freekin' treat like no other. It's has been a while since I've had a gar that I did not have to relight or nurse. I even filled my truck with fuel and bought some soda's and it was still burning smooth when I got back in my truck. I smoked it down to the nub. I know we've talked about this before, but I can't recall of hand. What factory are those from?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I gotta agree with cigartexan. I havent had one of those fireproof wrappers in a while. Used to be I would get em all time when that lousey H2000 wrapper was being used on so many Havanas.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I really don't know what factory these cigars came from but I am concerned now...will these cigars always be fireproof in their burn or will time ever heal this wound?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've had two boxes of the '02 SD#4 in the last year and have yet to have the "fireproof wrapper" problem.

Maybe you just got a bad batch.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

If the wrapper is thick like leather & very dark theres a chance it may be H2000 wrapper.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

lamar,
are you positive of the date?
no chance of a wrong batch being sent/sold you?
k


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

I have 3 boxes from Aug 02 (had 3 just finished the first one) I've smoked from all 3 and no burn problems just great SD#4's


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Drill

I am certain of the date that I was given, but is seems odd that I am the lucky one to get a box of asbestos laced wrappers. the filler and binder burn fine, the wrap for me takes more effort that I am comfortable putting forth.

I am hoping that in time the wrap will come to burn better. Am I hoping in vain?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Dear friends, may I add that I've never experienced such problems with SD No4. A box I had recently (OSU May 02) was as good as the others from 2001 and 2002. 
Also, allow me to express doubts about "aging" of this cigar; I think it's better when fresh.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Let me get this straight. I am the only cigar smoker in America who has had the good fortune of getting the one and only box of fireproof wrappers. In addition, time will not resolve this problem. 

With the luck I'm having, time to go and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar-buy the lottery ticket. I have three boxes of '02 PSD#4s and have yet to have a poor cigar-all have been excellent.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

ARRRGGGH!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry to hear you have the only fireproof D3's lamar LOL


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Lamar two options, send them back, or put a new wrapper on them that will burn..  

OPT


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yo, Wayne, that sounds like an offer. Aren't you the only roller that we all know and love?:w


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

lamar... i've never had asbestos psd4s either, but if it makes you feel any better, my mother-in-law is coming tonite for a few weeks  ... but then again, i'm out of here next week for the isom.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey robmcd, enjoy the island, you will be about 120 miles south of me, it is already hot as hell, don't bring any winter clothes. Ha ha . Hope you have a great time and return safe and sound. Don't try to hijack anything, the Man frowns on that. :w


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

edisonbird said:


> *Hey robmcd, enjoy the island, you will be about 120 miles south of me, it is already hot as hell, don't bring any winter clothes. Ha ha . Hope you have a great time and return safe and sound. Don't try to hijack anything, the Man frowns on that. :w *


i know this isn't the best time to head down there- but my host was in england and japan until now. i have also heard that the dept of treasury isn't going to issue any more licenses for educational visits to cuba... but i haven't seen proof. anyway- it may be awhile before i get another chance like this.

sorry to hijack the thread lamar


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

No...please hijack this thread...I'm getting hammered!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I've got it. I am going to keep the asbestos D4's for the following reason. I will have to puff like the incredible hulk in order to keep the blasted thing lit. That way I can combing isometric conditioning with smoking. All I have to work on next is to add weights to my bourbon glass and I will have a complete workout!


----------



## Joe P (Jan 1, 2000)

robmcd said:


> *... but then again, i'm out of here next week for the isom.  *


*HOT DAMN!! Whatcha bringing US home?? *

Oh yeah and sorry for the thread-jack :r


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

Joe P said:


> HOT DAMN!! Whatcha bringing US home??


you're welcome to share any VD that i get. 

it is true about ending educational visits to cuba... the story is in the nytimes may 4, 2003- travel section, page 3 _washington says trips were too much fun._ this doesn't apply to full time scholars tho- whew! 

here's the article:
*
U.S. Halts Cuba Access by Educational Groups*
By DAVID D. KIRKPATRICK

UNCAN BEARDSLEY said a bitter goodbye to Havana a few weeks ago.

While he was there, Mr. Beardsley, director of the travel study program for Stanford alumni, learned that the Bush administration was no longer granting special licenses that allow alumni organizations, museums and other cultural groups to take American citizens on educational trips to Cuba.

The "people-to-people" exchange educational exemption, expanded by President Clinton in 1999, enabled as many as 100,000 United States citizens to visit Cuba legally without special status as working journalists or full-time scholars.

Dismayed by the news, Mr. Beardsley and his group brought up their complaints in a meeting at the United States Interests Section in Havana. "We were told the educational license was being eliminated because it was being used primarily for salsa and the beach," he said. "This is a travel-study program. Study is an important part of everything we do. It is very frustrating."

The administration's decision on March 24 to stop granting the educational licenses has set off a flurry of protests from prominent cultural institutions. The Metropolitan Museum of Art, the American Museum of Natural History, the Harvard University Art Museums and the National Trust for Historic Preservation as well as many alumni and professional groups have organized trips to Cuba for their members.

Last year, about 35,000 people traveled there with an educational license, according to estimates by Bob Guild, program director at Marazul Charters of Weehawken, N.J., the largest organizer of trips to Cuba.

Now specialized sponsors like the Center for Cuban Studies in New York are rushing to schedule as many trips as they can before their current licenses expire this fall. The center has doubled its planned trips from 8 to 16 before its current license expires later this year. The American Museum of Natural History moved up a trip scheduled for December to November for the same reason. The Metropolitan Museum of Art, however, has canceled planned trips to visit artists and galleries because its license expired last month.

"The new regulations spell the virtual end of travel to Cuba for ordinary Americans," said Nancy Chang, a lawyer for the Center for Constitutional Rights, a nonprofit civil rights group. The rules still leave exemptions for students on academic programs as well as for professional scholars, journalists, government officials and Cuban-Americans visiting family, but far fewer people fall into those categories.

The Bush administration is ending the educational licenses because it believes too many people have been using them mainly to have fun. It has been a more or less open secret that many ostensibly educational trips to the Havana Jazz Festival, for example, leave plenty of room for cigars, mojitos and beaches.

"The license was being abused," said Taylor Griffin, a spokesman for the Treasury Department. "It undermined the intention of the U.S. sanctions against Cuba, which are to deprive the Castro regime of the financial wherewithal to continue to oppress its people."

On March 24, the Office of Foreign Assets Control, the branch of the Treasury Department that administers the embargo, stopped granting new licenses and issued a rule eliminating the exemption. Officials in the office said the change was part of a constriction in Cuba policy that President Bush outlined in a fund-raising speech in Miami last May. It also coincided with a recent crackdown on Cuban dissidents by President Fidel Castro. The Treasury Department is formally accepting comment on the rule change until May 23.

Proponents of travel to Cuba, however, argued that some of the administration's moves appear inconsistent. For example, the Treasury Department is simultaneously increasing the amount of money United States citizens can take to relatives in Cuba and expanding the number of relations they can travel to visit, a change potentially at odds with the goal of cutting off the Cuban government's economic resources. "That is the irony," said Ms. Chang of the Center for Constitutional Rights.

Cultural organizations and Cuban tour operators are urging their patrons to protest. "There is nothing more corrosive to the Castro regime than having wealthy, cultured, educated Americans going for study tours and stirring the pot with Cuban intellectual and opinion leaders," said James F. Friedlander, chief executive of Academic Arrangements Abroad, which organizes educational tours for museums and other institutions.

Richard Moe, president of the National Trust for Historic Preservation, argued in a letter to Treasury Secretary John W. Snow that because of its dilapidation, "Cuba is a laboratory for restoration and preservation procedures of vital interest to the preservation community in the United States." He urged that abuses of the licenses should be addressed without eliminating them completely.

Some organizations are already looking for ways to get back to Cuba under other exemptions, like one for religious groups. Mr. Beardsley of Stanford said, "It's unfortunate if the only way people can go is on a religious trip, when the main interest of our alumni is in political science."

oh yeah- sorry for hijacking the thread lamar


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar,
Thank you so much for the sticks. I see you put in a D-4! I plan on trying it tonight at a little wine tasting. I will report back, what I thought...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I just recieved a box of PSD4's from March 03. Talk about fresh! LOL

The wrappers are very smooth looking and light in color. Beautiful!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Jack

I hope that I haven't shot myself in the foot by sending you a D4! The D4 that I sent wasn't from the fireproof batch. I sent you rather one of the remaining remnants from an exceptional box that I got a while back. 

Though this is the case, my stock around here may well rise if you would be so kind as to comlain about the fireproof wrappers on the D4!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Well the moment never arose, so I did not fire it up. I do remember getting a D-4 from you around christmas, that was a good batch. If the one you just gave me is from those then I know I'm in for a treat! Thanks again Lamar for your kindness...


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

just got in a box of psd 4 from june 02, no problems as of yet, ill throw them in the humi at 65% and in no time they should be even better.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry about your asbestos stogies Lamar, I don't think I've ever had a bad PSD4.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

after keeping up with this thread for a while i decided to bring one in for lunch today. it was from early last year, and was excellent as always. have had my fair share of "bad batches" so i can sympathize
jimmy


----------

